# [75G] "Two Worlds"



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

Hey everybody!
I started it this month basically, but the water is in since this Sunday, I finished my top today.
Maybe someone remmembers this topic.
Some info:
Light: 4x55W Ahsupply.com with these bulbs
Gravel: I decided to go with 4 bags of Fluorite and the rest plane gravel 3- 5 mm
Frets: Greg Watson
Filtration: Eheim 2215+
Co2: 5 or 10lb bottle

Here are some pics.:

Fluorite in..








Fluorite close up...








Gravel size ...








Filling up the tank with gravel..









The tank right now, water needs to clear up...








Left side close up...








Right side close up...









Plants so far:
Ceratopteris thalictroides 
Ludwigia palustris 
Rotala indica 
Eleocharis acicularis

I'll get more plants tomorrow, and I'll start fertilizing on Sunday 
So what do you think ? 

Matt


----------



## devasb (Mar 26, 2005)

FAJNE :tea:


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

devasb said:


> FAJNE :tea:


lol Where did you come from 

OT: super że tutaj coraz więcej polaków na forum 

matt


----------



## Lukasz (Jan 24, 2006)

Sudi said:


> lol Where did you come from
> 
> OT: super że tutaj coraz więcej polaków na forum
> 
> matt


Yes, I think so 
We should use english here because people might be angry they do not understand polish language.


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

Lukasz said:


> Yes, I think so
> We should use english here because people might be angry they do not understand polish language.


yeah, I just wanted to let you know that I'm polish 
Are you guys on akwarystyka.com.pl ?

matt


----------



## Lukasz (Jan 24, 2006)

Sudi said:


> yeah, I just wanted to let you know that I'm polish


Like me 
Hi, nice to see Polish accent on the foreign forum 



Sudi said:


> Are you guys on akwarystyka.com.pl ?


Yes, I am. I am also on holenderskie.pl but I am silent user 
I have got Lukasz or Lukasz.PL nick name.


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

Lukasz said:


> Like me
> Hi, nice to see Polish accent on the foreign forum
> 
> Yes, I am. I am also on holenderskie.pl but I am silent user
> I have got Lukasz or Lukasz.PL nick name.


Cool, send me a pm with link to your tank, if you have one 
I really want to see it.

Little update on the situation I got 3 oto's and 6 Cardinals Tetra 
That's just for the start, I'm planning about 30 - 40 neons and more oto's too 

matt


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

so far so good i would say, beautiful peice of driftwood to


----------



## ibanezgfx (Dec 2, 2005)

i have 2 bags of flourite sitting in my room that i was going to return, but now i think i may keep it because of your tank


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

interesting wood and plant foregrond ... i attend the future photo with plants grow


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Mateusz, 

Good start. I would invest in more plant mass to get a handle on initial cycle / algae phase. 

PS. Super akwarium ! Narazie


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

h4n said:


> so far so good i would say, beautiful peice of driftwood to


Thank you.



ibanezgfx said:


> i have 2 bags of flourite sitting in my room that i was going to return, but now i think i may keep it because of your tank


Yeah, fluorite is a very good substrate, but make sure you wash it very well 



Rek said:


> i attend the future photo with plants grow


Next update when the plants start growing how they should 



Jay Luto said:


> Mateusz,
> 
> Good start. I would invest in more plant mass to get a handle on initial cycle / algae phase.


I bought few new plants yesterday. I hope that my hairgrass will come back to life... after I'll start dosing ferts.



Jay Luto said:


> PS. Super akwarium ! Narazie


Thx!

Have a nice weekend everyone!
Matt


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

Yeah nice start, IMO this tank will be intersting in couple weeks 
Poland rulez


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

Ok so the water cleared up, and I'll start dosing 1/3 of ferts today, just to get my Eleocharis acicularis 
back to life.

here is a new photo:


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

UPDATE: Jan. 31/2006


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

Hey,

A little update. I'm currently fighting with algae. I got my co2 system.
Hopefully, the algea will stop soon, but its all because tank is trying to stabilize.

Battlefield








Co2..








I use this to dose ferts...









*Edit:* How do you change Thread Title?


----------



## misterchengmoua (Dec 22, 2005)

the algae's gonna stay for awhile...esp. if your adding ferts already...my setup is kinda the same except that im using 100% flourite...i also have more plant mass...algae took over my tank...its getting a lot better though...still injecting Co2...stopped ferts. 
i would recommend getting more plants-lots more plants...and dont start fert. for another month or so...flourite has tons of nutrients already...


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Sudi, to change the thread title click edit button at the bottom of your post and then select Advanced. You can change the title there just make sure you don't accidently delete your thread


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

dennis said:


> Sudi, to change the thread title click edit button at the bottom of your post and then select Advanced. You can change the title there just make sure you don't accidently delete your thread


That's what I was trying to do... If you look at the first post you can see a new title there : "[75G] Two Worlds". I clicked save changes, but it doesn't work ... :/
I 'll just pm a moderator  Thanks anyway though 

Matt


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

Hello, time for a little update on the situation...

I'm almost done "growing plants", now its time to do some aquascape 
New aquascape will start in the middle of summer vacations, and I'll show pictures of it in september 

This is a photo from May 20th, day 119:









Plants grew a lot from that time... Today's shot: June 4th day 134:










And one of the plants









And for the finally, here is a shot of the tank 100 days ago  WHAT a DIFFERENCE 










Thank you all for looking, and all the comments. Thx. for your help with all the problems... algae, filtration, light etc. 

I know that the water in the tank is not even close to being what I want it to be  I personally think that the cloudy water comes from high PO4 ... since I don't dose that to water then I blame Fluorite and fish food 
I'm working on a 10g now, so that's what the next aquascape will be 

pozdrawiam


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Looks like you may have a persistant greenwater bloom. Or perhaps some sort of bacterial bloom. Either way, a diatom filter or a UV sterilizer should give you clear water (if that's what you want). Clearer water = more light reaching the plants = healthier plants = healthier tank = less algae.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Other than the clouding problem your tank looks fantastic. Amazing what a proper setup and 100 days can do for plants!

It often amazes me just how fast water plants can grow when in the proper environment.


----------

